# [SOLVED] Usuniecie libmpc.so.3 - amd64 gcc-4.6.3...

## albatrosmw

Witam

Usunalem plik jak w temacie - czy dysponuje ktos binarna wersja pod ponizsza konfiguracje:

Bede wdzieczny...

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_4850e-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1922824 total,   1113144 free

KiB Swap:    2048280 total,   2048280 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Aug 2013 05:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -s -z combreloc"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo exif firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session slang socialweb sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by albatrosmw on Thu Aug 15, 2013 6:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Taki tip, mozesz przygotowac sobie stage3, dac tam quickpkg mpc i zapakowac takie wlasnie mpc i wrzuci sobie w system.

Zaraz machne taka paczke i zedytuje post, maly effort. Zedytuje posta z linkiem.

edit:

Tutaj masz liba ze stage3 amd64 (zsymlinkuj to potem) - http://sugoi.cc/tmp/libmpc.so.3.0.0

a tutaj cala paczke ze stage3 z mpc ktora zawiera tego liba - http://sugoi.cc/tmp/mpc-1.0.1.tbz2

----------

## albatrosmw

Dzieki wielkie - poszlo  :Smile: 

Czy po recznym usunieciu tej biblioteki wystarczy zwykle revdep-rebuild, czy musze przeinstalowac cos jeszcze?

W sumie poza podlozeniem spowrotem tej samej wersji istnieje jeszcze jakis inny sposob by naprawic ten problem? Probowalem sciagac jakies binarne wersje i je podkladac jednak skutkowalo to komunikatem o blednej wersji mimo wybranej wlasciwej architektury. Chroot tez nie pomogl... Myslalem o livedvd w jednej z ostatnich wersji ale to ponad 3,5gb danych...

Pytanie poza konkursem - czy istnieje jakis sposob by automatycznie wyluskac biblioteki, ktore sa zainstalowane w kilku wersjach by moc usunac te starsze a pozostawic tylko ta najnowsza wersje?

Jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ten lib jest ze zwyklego stage3 amd64, grunt by sie dlugi-soname zgadzal, czyli 3.0.0 w tym przypadku.

Generalnie, nie ma pewnosci, ze nowsza/starsza wersja bedzie dzialac, jezeli binaria jak np. gcc w tym wypadku sa zlinkowane ze starsza, nie zawsze sie nawet SONAME zmienia a czasem nie sa ze soba kompatybilne. Generalnie w takich sytuacjach najlepiej jest np. pobrac stage3, zemergowac klopotliwy pakiet (np. mpc), zrobic binpaczke przez quickpkg i jak najpierw rozpakowac na popsuty system, a nastepnie przekompilowad mpc, by zgodnie ze sztuka system byl aware, ze ma ta paczke.

co do libow w starszych wersjach. jak odpalisz emerge --depclean zaorasz niepotrzebne zaleznosci, czasem niektore liby sa zostawiane, ale emerge @preserved-rebuild jest od ogarniecia tego, przebudowuje pakiety zlinkowane do starych bibliotek i na etapie kompilacji powinny one sie zlinkowac do najnowszego liba (soname) a nastepnie z automatu stare sie wywala.

----------

